# IBEW union versus ABC non union



## socaldreamer

So I am considering the electrician apprentice program and looking whether to go through union IBEW in San Diego or non-union ABC here.

IBEW never replied to my emails and I will call them to see what is up.

ABC responded right away and was super helpful.

Which is better way to go for apprentice in San Diego and why? I am considering training, pay and job prospects.


----------



## HackWork

socaldreamer said:


> So I am considering the electrician apprentice program and looking whether to go through union IBEW in San Diego or non-union ABC here.
> 
> IBEW never replied to my emails and I will call them to see what is up.
> 
> ABC responded right away and was super helpful.
> 
> Which is better way to go for apprentice in San Diego and why? I am considering training, pay and job prospects.


Of course the ABC responded right away, they want you to come pay them lots of money.

The IBEW is hard to get into because it is worth it. Don't wait for a reply to an email, go there and apply.


----------



## socaldreamer

Thanks for the tip! I will head out to IBEW and apply. How are the two different?


----------



## lighterup

socaldreamer said:


> So I am considering the electrician apprentice program and looking whether to go through union IBEW in San Diego or non-union ABC here.
> 
> IBEW never replied to my emails and I will call them to see what is up.
> 
> ABC responded right away and was super helpful.
> 
> Which is better way to go for apprentice in San Diego and why? I am considering training, pay and job prospects.


If your employer will sponsor you (mine would not , even though I would
pay my own way) i would go with ABC...a lot less "Grab Ass" games.


----------



## HackWork

socaldreamer said:


> Thanks for the tip! I will head out to IBEW and apply. How are the two different?


The IBEW is a labor union made up of it's members. 

The ABC is a for-profit organization that is only there to take your money. They bash unions, but in the end they work almost exactly like unions, only not nearly as well and they keep all the money.

The only people who actually choose to go to the ABC are those who can't get in the IBEW.


----------



## socaldreamer

Cool I will apply to IBEW here in San Diego and see how it goes next week.


----------



## zac

socaldreamer said:


> Thanks for the tip! I will head out to IBEW and apply. How are the two different?


I went through the ABC San Diego chapter and didn't pay. See what they have to offer. The key is getting in an apprentiship program and working! 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leyden

zac said:


> I went through the ABC San Diego chapter and didn't pay. See what they have to offer. The key is getting in an apprentiship program and working!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


why didn't you go IBEW?


----------



## socaldreamer

Agree! I will apply both places and see what works. I do have a federal job training credit from losing my IT job that would pay for books and any necessary expenses. For me the key is will they work with my limited ability to lift heavy stuff? I can lift 50 pounds but cannot do 15 hours of back breaking heavy duty construction labor 7 days a week. If I was Arnold Schwarenegger than I would just call it a day and be a dirty hard working plumber apprentice and make more money. But I already have a college degree and 20 years of computer IT experience. So the brainy side of trades interests me!


----------



## zac

Leyden said:


> why didn't you go IBEW?


I was lucky to get in. At the time I had no direction or career path. I was thankful for the opportunity and took it.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socaldreamer

Cool as long as I get in and can start working to pay my bills and eat!


----------



## active1

ABC will probably take anyone as long as they get paid.
IBEW is not as easy to get in. 
Think of it like the difference of being accepted to community college or Harvard University. 

The IBEW plan covers employment, pay raises, health insurance, dental, pension, etc.


----------



## socaldreamer

Understand well either is better than starving to death


----------



## TGGT

ABC is a contractor's association that is ideologically anti-union, anti labor laws, etc.

It's an apprenticeship program for anti-union contractors, essentially.

The same way the IBEW lobbies democrats, ABC lobbies republicans.

You have minimum wage rates in the IBEW and a defined retirement plan, and many job benefits and protections regardless of which contractor you work for. You will not get any of that with ABC and it will all vary by contractor. So if you quit one you will have to negotiate your wages and benefits with the next one.


----------

